
Ask HN: What if most miners ditch Bitcoin and mine other currencies instead? - onmyway133
With more cryptocurrencies growing up everyday, and miners use their CPU for those currencies instead of Bitcoin. Does that make Bitcoin vulnerable to 50&#x2F;50 attack, and disappear?
======
andirk
Then the difficulty will go down to keep it at around a block per 10 minutes.

